# Head and Strippers



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Haven't been doing too much fishing due to time restraints, but here's some pics from last couple months, the stripers were caught awhile back over in YR, on flukes. Sheepies where caught mid bay as of recent on fids. Carolina rig, egg weight, leader, small circle hook, you get the picture. I see the FWCC Bios have been pretty busy this year, been seeing a lot of them at the marinas and landings. Sorry for not contributing to the forum as much guys!


----------



## h12 (Dec 15, 2012)

That's a nice mess of fish. How far out on mid bay were you for the sheepies?


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

didnt know what I was going to see when I opened this one up after reading title ! "*HEAD AND STRIPPERS*"


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

great pics though ! :thumbup:


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Those are nice striped bass, how far up Yellow River were you?


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

I like stripers, but prefer strippers.


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

delta dooler said:


> didnt know what I was going to see when I opened this one up after reading title ! "*HEAD AND STRIPPERS*"


I'm a little disappointed:thumbup:

Nice mess of fish!


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

u woreum out dude , good pics


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

nice!!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

WTG tips n tails; nice mess of fish all around.
Thanks for sharing.
Catch 'em up.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

EODangler said:


> I'm a little disappointed:thumbup:
> 
> Nice mess of fish!


LOL, I knew the title would be a let down for some!! :shifty:

To answer the questions that were posted, about half of the sheepies were caught at mid bay bridge, tossed 13 under sized ones, channel markers also held some. Still a little early I think. 

Ive caught stripers from Browns to above HWY 87, so dont think they dont travel the YR waterway bc they do. The first cold snap of the year gets them going pretty good, down at the mouth and over in Weaver.


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Very nice catch:thumbup:


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

Awsesome catch man, thanks alot for sharing.


----------

